# Coffin Mailer Invitation Wording



## Long_Tom (Oct 26, 2005)

A tisket, a tasket, a green and rotten casket,
Has anybody seen my mind, cause on the way I lost it!
I lost it, I lost it, you'll all agree I lost it,
I wrote an invite to my friends and in this box I tossed it.

What, are you still here? Well in that case you're invited to (insert your own details, along with miscellaneous macabre ramblings) 

Sorry, you're going to have to come up with your own coffin jokes. Sometimes something really lame sparks something worth using. 

Kidding aside, what is your party theme? You can riff off the theme of the party, or you can riff off the casket mailer, or maybe both.


----------

